
Messaging done right. No phone number. No Email. No sign up required - ahomeDesk
https://welcome.dklo.co/
======
scottmf
Looks good! Unfortunately for me I had just started working on something very
similar.

Mine had only a web interface and optional Facebook Messenger bot to proxy
your chat through (I don't need another chat client).

But overall the same general idea to solve the problem of reliable IM without
giving up personal info.

Good luck with it!

I'd suggest when a user first visits the site, you generate a link for them to
share, which will start an IM between the two users when opened.

Then offer each user more options, registration, etc.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Yes. Works something like that. Thanks a lot :) :)

------
jaclaz
From the FAQ:

... >We do ask your e-mail address in order to verify the registration process
but never save that email on our servers.

...

> The emails we process are saved encrypted on our servers so there is no way
> for us to track you back.

???

~~~
ahomeDesk
We will reformulate that. What we mean is that we never save user emails on
our servers in clear text. The emails are encrypted on the clients before
being sent to us. We want to know as little as possible about our users.

~~~
ralfk
and what are you doing with the random text per user (i.e. the encrypted
emails)? Why do you need them? If they are encrypted by the user, how can you
verify their email then? This does not add up.

~~~
ahomeDesk
We saved the encrypted version to enable password reset. When you reset your
password we send an activation code to the email you signed up with (We don’t
save that email ). To reset your password you need to enter that email. We
encrypt the value on the client and compare it we the value we have on our
server. To make sure it s really you But at any time we don’t have user emails
stored on our system. So If someone gets access she will never see emails in
clear text. And most importantly we will never send users marketing emails.
Only registration and password reset emails. We want to know as little as
possible about our users.

~~~
ralfk
Okay and how do you choose the key for the encryption? If it is the same for
all users (which from what you said it kind of has to be?) you could just
decrypt it?

~~~
BoorishBears
A hash of the email stored then compared to a hash of the email sent during
reset

~~~
ahomeDesk
Exactly. This is the main idea behind Dikalo. Your private stuff belong to
you. We are only interested in sending your messages. This is why you can use
Dikalo without even siging up

------
synicalx
Love the idea, hate the name.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Thx :). Whats wrong with the name ? :)

~~~
mdonahoe
Name is meh, but the url is worse. Why not dikalo.net? or dikalo.co?

Also, "messaging done right" is a bad tagline as it doesn't tell me anything.

~~~
ahomeDesk
We will offer alternative domains. dikalo.net and dikalo.co beeing one of
those. Also the landing page will have more infos soon.

With messaging done right we mean Messaging without you giving up any private
infos. No email, no phone nr, no sign up required. In fact you can use Dikalo
without ever opening an account.

The reason we started with dklo.co is because we wanted people to type as
little as possible.

~~~
ctvo
Correct me if I'm wrong:

Most links are sent via text (email, messaging, social networks) where they're
automatically turned into hyperlinks. Length isn't an issue here.

When they are spoken, vowels help a lot. It's not fun to spell out D-K-L-O-
DOT-CO, no not COM, CO.

In the end though, I don't think it matters that much either way, just
bikeshedding.

~~~
ahomeDesk
:) I think once you use the service you will get used to the name :)

~~~
stubish
I think you are lowering your conversion rate. My guess is if you do A/B
testing with invitation emails, more people will use the service with a
'respectable' looking URL rather than one that looks 'dodgy'.

Sure, have a short name once people are converted, but make a good first
impression.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Agreed. And we will def. provide better looking URLS.

------
bikamonki
Anonimity is not enough. We need easy to use/install descentralized secure IM.
If governments cannot get data from companies providing IM, email, social
nets, etc. they will just ban the service. See the two recent cases: LinkedIn
in Russia and Whatsapp in Brazil.

~~~
ahomeDesk
True there is a risc of being banned at some places. But to it is more
important to offer a service that works the right way. We will find a way to
be available every where.

------
jaclaz
From the Terms of Service:

>Terms of Use

>Last updated September November 1st, 2016

... >The Terms are governed by German law.

...

> To the extent permitted by law, these Terms and the actions performed under
> them are governed by and construed in accordance with the law of France,
> without regard to any choice of law principles which would require the
> application of a different jurisdiction’s law. The United Nations Convention
> on the International Sales of Goods shall not apply hereto.

To the extent permitted by law, you consent to the jurisdiction of the courts
of Paris with appropriate subject matter jurisdiction.

???

~~~
ahomeDesk
That s an error. Will be fixed asap. We are based in Germany.

------
bloodbank
"Messaging done right" Everything else done wrong? Why launch the site when
its not ready? Ill never come back to this now, simply because it seems like
you are too eager to blow your load, because thats all you have. Also, stupid
name, dick gigalo?

~~~
ahomeDesk
We are announcing our product. Just like any one else would do. The product
will be ready december 5th.

We are eagier to get feedback about the idea yes. Our goal is not to get
trafic. But to build something people want to use. And it starts with getting
feedback like lots of people have been giving us here.

We also explain why we think anyone else is doind it wrong.

Not every word comes from English. Dikalo has a meaning in other languages.

It s a big world you know.

------
stevewilhelm
> "you don't have to give up any personal informations..."

There are several of these type of "erroneous plural" errors in your FAQ and
at least one missing apostrophe. Impacts your credibility.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Agreed. We will clear all this our before December 5th. We are very serious
about what we are doing.

------
mrcodedude
[https://www.dklo.co/](https://www.dklo.co/)

> Welcome to WildFly 10

> Your WildFly 10 is running.

Looks like it's down.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Should be back up now.

------
noobermin
It sounds interesting. Of course, we'll see how it acts when it comes out and
we can try it.

~~~
ahomeDesk
We are working hard to make it available soon. Stay tuned.

------
bwindels
Once I click the try out button, I get a certificate not trusted error message
from my browser.

~~~
ahomeDesk
This is strange. [https://www.dklo.co/](https://www.dklo.co/) should work just
fine. No once has complained till now.

------
employee8000
Glaring typo on the first page.

~~~
x13
I sent it to them so they can fix it.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Thx. We will fix all the typos before going live.

